# Router für VDSL gesucht.



## Jaadoo (31. März 2008)

*Router für VDSL gesucht.*

Ich plane auf VDSL umzusteigen. Bin jetzt aber nicht sicher, ob ich da jeden Router nehmen kann, wenn ich ein VDSL-Modem davor packe, bekommt man ja von der Telekom, aber ich will NICHT deren Router.

Egal wie es aussieht bzgl ob man jeden Router nehmen kann, suche ich einen der am besten folgendes bietet:

- geeignet für Internetspiele
- geeignet für P2P (BitTorrent)
- Anschluss an den Router über Lan-Kabel, aber auch über WLan

nett wäre es auch, wenn ich den Unterschiedlichen Netzwerk-IP's/PC's unterschiedliche Prioritäten zuweisen könnte, oder Bandbreite beschränken.

Wie ihr seht, ist das meine erste Routeranschaffung, daher fehlt mir da auch die Erfahrung. 


Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.

mfg
Jaadoo


----------



## Overlocked (1. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

Laut meinen Informationen der Speedport W900V LINK


----------



## Jaadoo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

Das ist ja der Router von der Telekom, den ich NICHT haben wollte.


----------



## orangeblood (2. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

Warum denn nicht ich hab den auch der ist nicht schlecht!!

mfg tobi


----------



## Jaadoo (2. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

naja, zum einen hätte ich gern ein router dirket vom hersteller und nicht um die ecke, wo ich dann auf die telekom bzgl updates der firmware etc angewiesen bin
und zum anderen vermute ich mal, dass die einstellungsmöglichkeiten begrenzt snd undder router nicht meinen anforderungen/wünschen genügt


----------



## Maggats (2. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> naja, zum einen hätte ich gern ein router dirket vom hersteller und nicht um die ecke, wo ich dann auf die telekom bzgl updates der firmware etc angewiesen bin
> und zum anderen vermute ich mal, dass die einstellungsmöglichkeiten begrenzt snd undder router nicht meinen anforderungen/wünschen genügt




hab mal ein bisschen rumgegoogelt, sieht so aus als ob die vdsl standarts noch nicht ganz ausgelotet sind, somit gibt es keine router die telekom vdsl tauglich sind außer der oben erwähnte router


----------



## push@max (3. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

Schon mal die Produkte von AVM angesehen? Die neue 7270 bietet zB VDSL-Unterstützung, kostet aber eine Menge. Dafür hast Du regelmäßige Firmeware Updates die die Box um, teilweise, nützliche Futures updaten. 

Ich hab das Vorgängermodell, die 7170 und kann nur sagen, dass sie top ist...hat sogar einen USB Anschluss.


----------



## riedochs (3. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

Die Telekom-Produkte sind zu 99% AVM Produkte und lassen sich auch mit ein paar Tricks mit der AVM-Firmware flashen (zumindest die meisten)


----------



## Jaadoo (3. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

naja, ich werde mal gucken


----------



## Jaadoo (6. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

nach meinen infos, unterstützt die 7270 von AVM kein VDSL, es war zwar geplannt, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt.
info habe ich vom-service per email erhalten, meinten dann, ich können ihren router ja an nen vdsl router anschliessen  so ne witzbolde *kopfschüttel*


----------



## push@max (7. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*



Jaadoo schrieb:


> nach meinen infos, unterstützt die 7270 von AVM kein VDSL, es war zwar geplannt, wurde aber nicht umgesetzt.
> info habe ich vom-service per email erhalten, meinten dann, ich können ihren router ja an nen vdsl router anschliessen  so ne witzbolde *kopfschüttel*



Ich hab die Box noch am Samstag bei Media Markt gesehen und da stand ganz dick VDSL drauf, außer ist das auf der avm Steite auch ganz groß vermerkt 

http://www.avm.de/de/Presse/Informationen/2007/2007_03_15_2.php3


----------



## Jaadoo (8. April 2008)

*AW: Router für VDSL gesucht.*

in der produktbeschreibung steht nichts davon
und der artikel ist glaube ich noch vom letztem jahr


----------

